# Bipods



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 24, 2018)

Finishing up an AR build and was going to get the old Harris S-BMR bipod that I've used for years. I came across some other brands and would like to know if any members have any experience with them.

Atlas Bipod

Accu-Tac

Any other recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 26, 2018)

All the experience on this site and not one suggestion?

My avatar says it all...


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 26, 2018)

That's what I have on a rifle.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't like bipods. Except on a LRPR or a Barrett. For run & gun with a 556 or in CQB they just get in the way.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 5, 2018)

Always been a fan of Harris bi-pods for my bolt actions.

Harris Bipods


----------



## SPAK (Mar 31, 2018)

i Really like LRA bipods for precision rifles. I occasionally use them on my ARs for longer range work just because a it’s easy to move with the qd mount. In general I don’t use bipods on ARs though.

Atlas is made really well, but I didn’t like how loose the panning was even when tightened all the way down. That being said  it is much easier to load than the Harris.

Harris is simple and effective, but doesn’t have panning ability if that’s what your looking for.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Apr 1, 2018)

Im thinking sticking with Harris and adding their mount that pans and cants. Little cheaper.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 1, 2018)

I prefer Atlas.  I can afford Harris.  I don't like them on anything smaller than a 18" SPR, even then I'm meh.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Apr 2, 2018)

@Devildoc have you any experience with GG&G?


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 2, 2018)

@Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 , I don't have any experience with the bipod, but a ton with their adapters.  The bipods look similar to the Atlas, and same price range.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Apr 2, 2018)

I haven't enjoyed any style bipod on platforms smaller than 7.62

Also for most standard weapon systems - I've found that anything beyond a smooth rail or maybe even the little magpul "stub" just gets in the way and catches on gear/other shit. I think you're better off with a good quality sling (V-TAC) and optic.


----------



## DC (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a Harris w/ Upriserarms pan. If I am static or on an ambush hunt I may use a bipod. The pan not at all. Why weight. Extra crap makes carrying for long range a pain in the ass. I try to shed anything not really needed.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 2, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Finishing up an AR build and was going to get the old Harris S-BMR bipod that I've used for years. I came across some other brands and would like to know if any members have any experience with them.
> 
> Atlas Bipod
> 
> ...


Why do you need a bi-pod?
I have one on a Remington 700 and another on an AR I use for hunting hogs.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Apr 3, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Why do you need a bi-pod?
> I have one on a Remington 700 and another on an AR I use for hunting hogs.



I like them for bench shooting and shooting prone. Don't have to hump around a sandbag.


----------



## DC (Apr 3, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I like them for bench shooting and shooting prone. Don't have to hump around a sandbag.


Then a bipod and pan is what you need! Don’t forget you get what you pay for.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Apr 3, 2018)

DC said:


> Then a bipod and pan is what you need! Don’t forget you get what you pay for.




I


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 3, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> View attachment 22067
> I


What is that lower pic from?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Apr 3, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What is that lower pic from?



The Wolf of Wall Street.


----------

